# Fluval anyone?



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

Any one like the Fluval canister filter? I have an extra 15g laying around, and this fluval canister filter that I think I might go ahead and use. If not I plan to sell the canister filter on eBay.

Do people think the Fluval canister filter is a good choice? I have the smallest version of it and a 15 gallon long I plan to turn into a planted tank.

And if I do this, what media would be best to put into the Fluval? Just a bunch of foam? Leave out the bio stuff? Or what? Carbon?


----------



## felixm (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't like my fluval. It uses 5/8in conecters and it is hard to find fittings to fit it. I have 30gal tank I use carbon and the bio media. I would not run it with out the bio stuff if you plan to have fish.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Most of the biological filtering will be done by the plants, but having a small amount of bio media is a good idea. One way to do this is to start the filter with activated charcoal, then just leave it in there as a biological media after it is "worn out". Some filter floss helps to keep the water clear. That is all you really need as filter media.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I have 2 fluval filters and I love them. You can do what ever you want with the fitting and you can adapt to 1/2" if you like. I find them easy to use and straight forward.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I used to run a Fluval and I liked it. The only reason I don't use it anymore is because I needed something larger. I would recommend them to anybody.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks! Big help!


----------



## DaveS (Jun 9, 2006)

I wish I could say Fluval was recommended in my house, but one ruined tank stand + carpet from the numerous issues my 404 caused over the years prevents me from doing so. I finally replaced mine with an Eheim, and while I don't think the performance is any better, the build quality is far superior. If you have the Fluval, you might as well use it. For a small tank like a 15g, you can set the filter in some type of container to catch the leaks should they occur and the filter should be fine. For a larger tank in a nice room, I would say forget about it.

To answer the original question: I really like my Fluval now that I am not using it anymore.

Dave


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I used to like Fluvals, and am still running the ones that have not broken. I am not looking for parts any more, though. As they die they are being replaced.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

My 304 runs fine. But I do have in in a cabinet under my tank and I do have a drip tray under in. I have not used other canisters yet but I have found that you get a lot of spilage when opening and closing it.

I would probably suggest not puuting a whole lot of filter floss into the canister as it gets clogged really fast and flow will be reduced a lot. Sponges would be better in my opinion. Ceramic rings are also nice.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a 304 and 404 running on a 75 and have no complaints, no leaks and no broken parts. I've used fluvals for almost 20 years and never had any problems.


----------



## DaveS (Jun 9, 2006)

jeff5614 said:


> I have a 304 and 404 running on a 75 and have no complaints, no leaks and no broken parts. I've used fluvals for almost 20 years and never had any problems.


I wish I had your luck! I really liked the performance of my 404, and Fluval's customer support is about the best I have seen, but as soon as power went off on my 404 it would leak in a bad way. As long as the power stayed on, the filter was great though.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Dave, maybe it's because I have nothing to compare them with having not used any other canister, lol. If and when one of mine fails or I do decide to replace it for whatever reason, I think I'll try an Eheim just to see what all the fuss is about.


----------

